# How long before Uber deactivates for low rating?



## prosidius (Dec 7, 2015)

I have 18 rated trips and 4.5 rating. I know at least 2 of those 18 rated were 1 stars. I have 13 5 star ratings. My question is how long will Uber let you drive before you get deactivated for a low rating? I only just started driving 2-3 weeks ago and I rather not get deactivated. I've been trying to improve my rating and it has gone up, but I'm still in the danger zone.


----------



## HiFareLoRate (Sep 14, 2015)

25 trips you should be at 4.6, if not they will send you a notification of potential termination.

Drive in the daytime for a rating boost.


----------



## hamed (Dec 27, 2015)

Don't give up hope , it's not only you i have a good overal rating but these last two weeks it was aweful ,i don't know what's going on but my uber driver friends with very good rating had same problem too.i think it is something related to end of the year.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

prosidius said:


> I have 18 rated trips and 4.5 rating. I know at least 2 of those 18 rated were 1 stars. I have 13 5 star ratings. My question is how long will Uber let you drive before you get deactivated for a low rating? I only just started driving 2-3 weeks ago and I rather not get deactivated. I've been trying to improve my rating and it has gone up, but I'm still in the danger zone.


I heard 100 rides.Dont get to worried about you ratings because with only a few trips any rating below 5 star will drop it far.It take at least 100 rides to stabilize the ratings


----------



## prosidius (Dec 7, 2015)

HiFareLoRate said:


> 25 trips you should be at 4.6, if not they will send you a notification of potential termination.
> 
> Drive in the daytime for a rating boost.


It feels my rating gets dinged most in the day time. Yesterday I had a 4.3 rating over 8 trips.  I thought about trying the early morning rush but I hate rush hour and think that would make my rating crash more.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Airport trips are usually a safe bet for 5 stars.


----------



## prosidius (Dec 7, 2015)

My rating took another hit, to a 4.33 somehow from yesterday. I don't recall having a single bad trip. 

I really do hate the rating system. If I got you from point a to point b safely and didn't take the scenic route, I should get 5 stars. Worst of all, I have no idea why my rating is what it is because riders are not leaving feedback. How can I know what to improve if I don't know what's wrong? 

If you rate something 4/5, you consider it pretty damn good, yet with Uber you're considered a failure. Why again does Uber not use a 3 star or thumbs up/down system?


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

prosidius said:


> Why again does Uber not use a 3 star or thumbs up/down system?


Why do people believe that in a thumbs up/down system they'll be any more happy with their ratings?

Instead of... 5, 5, 5, 4, 1

You'll have... Up, Up, Up, Down, Down


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> Some people think a 3 or a 4 is a pretty good rating. Pretty much nobody thinks a thumb's down is good. So while a 4 doesn't necessarily indicate anything other than the pax just may be stupid, a thumbs down is pretty much a universally recognized negative.
> 
> So we should see mostly ups with a rare thumbs down.


I guarantee you six months from now the consensus on the board will be that riders don't understand how devastating a thumbs down is and that they'll give you a thumbs down because you don't have water and mints, or because they don't like your music, or because the rush hour traffic is heavy. And again the whole thing will be considered completely arbitrary and unfair.


----------



## prosidius (Dec 7, 2015)

Got the 1st dreaded email...



> Adam,
> 
> Uber's two-way rating system is an integral part of ensuring a high-quality experience for both riders and drivers on the Uber platform. We encourage all users to rate the experience at the end of a trip, and we regularly review both ratings to maintain a safe and respectful environment in cities all over the globe.
> 
> ...


My rating seems to go up by a sliver now. A 5 star rating I think increases it by .03 now with 39 rated trips.

There are things I can improve on. Pick ups seem weak for me. Pick ups are often on streets with zero parking so I have to park a few buildings down or even on a nearby street. I don't want to sit in the middle of a street with cars coming and force them to move around me. Plus, that could be illegal.

Navigation is sometimes iffy for me at the start of a trip. I use Google Maps and sometimes Maps won't know the direction I'm facing until I start moving, so it has to reroute.

I'm not a very talkative person but if a rider wants to chat, I absolutely will. The problem is I don't like initiating a conversation, I rather let the rider do that.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

Coachman said:


> I guarantee you six months from now the consensus on the board will be that riders don't understand how devastating a thumbs down is and that they'll give you a thumbs down because you don't have water and mints, or because they don't like your music, or because the rush hour traffic is heavy. And again the whole thing will be considered completely arbitrary and unfair.


Nobody is going to thumbs down if they think 3 or 4 is good or average. Uber is testing it out in different markets. Whatever they decide( since you trust their methods and research ) you should be happy with the decision.


----------

